# To negotiate or not?



## Kelly22790 (Oct 23, 2011)

She also informed me that she didn't expect 2,300$, she listed to price high to weed out bad people (her words)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

There's really no way for us to tell you if you are overpaying with no videos, pictures, or bloodlines on the horse. However, a horse that rears is very dangerous and most likely not worth what she's asking.


----------



## Kelly22790 (Oct 23, 2011)

She is in no way dangerous! There are pictures of her on my profile on here. She has impressive/sonny dee bar bloodlines
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kelly22790 (Oct 23, 2011)

She has reared only while on the ground (never with us on her). Last night she reared while I was switching the side of the chain to lunge her the other way only because the halter somehow came off of one ear and another part of the halter was pinching. She reared, I let her collect herself and then I backed her and she was fine. The other time she reared was with my trainer while she was also switching the chain but this time it wasn't because anything was wrong... She was testing (as a 5 year old with little training might do!)... My trainer backed her around the arena twice and she got the point and settled down. She is not dangerous, she just tests sometimes.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

It depends on how the contract is worded. When you put the $1800 figure in the contract, how did you word it? Is it "Owner has agreed to ask $1800 OBO" in there or "Owner and Lessee have agreed on $1800 purchase price"? If you have agreed to the purchase price and you no longer think it's fair ($1800 for a horse under saddle is too much????? oh my I'm glad I'm not trying to sell anything), then you either need to pay it or pass on the horse all together and let the owner come down of her own accord. 

If/when I do a lease, I have pre-negotiated the purchase price for the end of the lease (that's in your favor because after the lease I can't decide she's now worth $5K after you've trained her) and if you tried to negotiate me down from the pre-agreed figure I'd decline and take my horse back. However, if you said something like, "Well, I like her but she's not as far along in her training as I thought in the beginning, so I'm going to pass.", that leaves room for me to come back and offer to cut the figure even more, if I'm going to without you being rude or cutting down the horse. Does that make sense?

Side note: Rearing on the ground IS an issue, at least for me. That would be enough for me to decline the horse and keep on looking.


----------



## Kelly22790 (Oct 23, 2011)

That makes sense dreamcatcher. The only thing is I am certain I want to buy her, whether or not she agrees to lower the price at all. So if I say no thanks and she does not offer a price reduction.. I just lost my horse. Trying to figure out a way to ask without being rude.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Kelly22790 said:


> That makes sense dreamcatcher. The only thing is I am certain I want to buy her, whether or not she agrees to lower the price at all. So if I say no thanks and she does not offer a price reduction.. I just lost my horse. Trying to figure out a way to ask without being rude.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
Ok, is there anything she does or does not do that you were not made aware of when you negotiated the price? Because you can then say, "I was not aware of......" or "I was under the impression that she already knew........but she doesn't and that is fairly critical for me. Would you be open to re-opening the negotiations?". That's at least an opener and not rude or implying that she didn't disclose something she should have. In this economy, if she really wants to sell the horse she's probably open to at least discussing things.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Kelly, I think the seller is already counting on the fact you want the horse. If she'd had other offers she'd have been putting the pressure on you to buy or return the horse. If you are comfortable with it, make a counter offer. Don't mention how much you like the horse or how her training is going unless she asks. That is the time to mention the rearing. Don't elaborate as that is your bargaining chip. Take however much cash you are willing to spend and not a dollar more. Have it in your pocket and leave your purse at home. Pull it out of your pocket, let her know how much you have and that's it. When she sees the cash I'll bet she decides on the spot because she won't want to see that money leaving the yard. Hee hee, I've done this many times - my horse trailer, a real nice camera, my truck, saddles, horses.


----------



## jumpingrules92 (Aug 2, 2011)

Saddlebag said:


> Kelly, I think the seller is already counting on the fact you want the horse. If she'd had other offers she'd have been putting the pressure on you to buy or return the horse. If you are comfortable with it, make a counter offer. Don't mention how much you like the horse or how her training is going unless she asks. That is the time to mention the rearing. Don't elaborate as that is your bargaining chip. Take however much cash you are willing to spend and not a dollar more. Have it in your pocket and leave your purse at home. Pull it out of your pocket, let her know how much you have and that's it. When she sees the cash I'll bet she decides on the spot because she won't want to see that money leaving the yard. Hee hee, I've done this many times - my horse trailer, a real nice camera, my truck, saddles, horses.


This, works like a charm every time.


----------



## Kelly22790 (Oct 23, 2011)

Saddle,

She is expecting a phone call (she lives about a hour and a half away). If she lived closer, I would definitely just go there with the $1,500. I am very nervous to call because I don't know how exactly to bring it up. "...I know we agreed to $1,800 but....." Lol, just sounds rude to me. I'm horrible at bargaining haha


Also, the horse is already at my boarding facility (has been for a month on the 10th).


----------



## jumpingrules92 (Aug 2, 2011)

Kelly22790 said:


> Saddle,
> 
> She is expecting a phone call (she lives about a hour and a half away). If she lived closer, I would definitely just go there with the $1,500. I am very nervous to call because I don't know how exactly to bring it up. "...I know we agreed to $1,800 but....." Lol, just sounds rude to me. I'm horrible at bargaining haha
> 
> ...


When you call and say "id like to buy her- and I would like to offer you $1500."
You want to be interested, but eager. If she counters back something, bring up the rearing and how feel that is a danger but you feel you can "work with it". If I know horse people- which I do, she is NOT going to want to pack up that horse and lose a sale and go through this WHOLE process again for a measly $300 dollars. 

Maybe you offer her $1550 or $1600 instead, it sounds a little bit closer to what she was asking and its kind of in the middle of what you BOTH want.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Kelly22790 said:


> That makes sense dreamcatcher. The only thing is I am certain I want to buy her, whether or not she agrees to lower the price at all. So if I say no thanks and she does not offer a price reduction.. I just lost my horse. Trying to figure out a way to ask without being rude.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Then I don't understand why you are negotiating, if you want the mare at $1800 then pay it!

When I bought Ace, she is the only horse that I have ever paid the advertised price for, I wanted her and wasn't prepared to lose her, so I wasn't going to dicker over the price.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Not every time and if you offend the seller, she may just walk away if she is not desperate.


----------



## Kelly22790 (Oct 23, 2011)

Thanks everyone. I called her and we agreed on 1,650$
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jumpingrules92 (Aug 2, 2011)

Kelly22790 said:


> Thanks everyone. I called her and we agreed on 1,650$
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Congrats! Thats awesome!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Glad you could make a deal, congrats


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## LittleZeasel (Oct 22, 2011)

Congratulations 
You know we now expect a fully detailed training journal with a ton of pictures  daily  ... 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Courtney (May 20, 2011)

Golden Horse said:


> Then I don't understand why you are negotiating, if you want the mare at $1800 then pay it!
> 
> When I bought Ace, she is the only horse that I have ever paid the advertised price for, I wanted her and wasn't prepared to lose her, so I wasn't going to dicker over the price.


That was pretty much the way I bought Vanna. I wanted her badly enough that I was prepared to pay her full asking price. I knew I was leaving with her regardless, so I didn't even both negotiating. I was pleasantly surprised when they dropped the price for me on account of not having her hooves trimmed up.

OP - Congratulations on the new horse. Pictures ARE a necessity!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Congrats!

I've actually paid full price for both Molly and Lenox. However, I think the asking price was fair in both cases.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Congratulations! Just one question though. You said the horse has Impressive in her. Has she been tested for HYPP?


----------



## Kelly22790 (Oct 23, 2011)

iridehorses said:


> Congratulations! Just one question though. You said the horse has Impressive in her. Has she been tested for HYPP?


Her sire is One Impressive Beau and Beau is HYPP NN and so is Beaus sire (Impressive Review) so she would also be hypp nn. Im not sure if Pretty Inpressive was hypp nn, but probably because impressive review (his son) was hypp nn. Her dam does not have impressive so she is fine. 


Thanks for all of the congratulations. I'm so excited! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

